# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Redomex

## dieke03

hallo 
ik neem al enkele maanden (redomex) int begin nam ik 25miligram maar was ik suf van opt werk .nu 10miligram naartschynt kom je daar van by heb ik al van enkele op de site gehoord is dat waar ? één ding is helpt wel heel goe byna geen pyn meer in myn rug 
mvg diane

----------


## Agnes574

Redomex staat bekend als 'dikmaker' en niet zo'n beetje ook!!
Ik heb zeker een jaar elke dag 50mg genomen, maar had zelf het gevoel dat ik met of zonder evenveel pijn had... ben er dus (tegen doktersadvies in) mee gestopt, maar nu (3wkn later) ben ik blij dat ik gestopt ben... ik voel géén verschil qua pijn en ik heb het gevoel dat ik aan het 'ontzwellen' ben... Redomex zorgt voor gewichtstoename én vocht vasthouden.
Ik hoop dat ik de 15kg die ik ben aangekomen kwijt raak  :Wink: .

Jij neemt echter maar een lage dosis, dus kijk het aan en maak je niet teveel zorgen ok?!
Sterkte,
Xx Ag

----------

